# Friday bayou bassin'



## Finn Maccumhail (Feb 16, 2009)

So the rib and I and some friends went out Thursday night to House of Blues to see Flogging Molly for my birthday. Turning 37 I decided to stay out of the mosh pit but decided to take Friday off to recover. After sleeping off a mild hangover a little fresh air and fly fishing was just the ticket so I hit the bayou after lunch. 

In 3 hours I caught a half dozen with this solid 2-pounder being the highlight. 

The lowlights were my brand new Echo Carbon 4wt snapping inexplicably in the tip section when I was taking it down. Then when I got home and was taking off my Costas the left earpiece snapped without warning and for no apparent reason. Both have been shipped off for warranty work. 

Anyway, for reference, I wear a size 13 shoe.


----------



## Finn Maccumhail (Feb 16, 2009)

As I said, size 13 shoe


----------



## JayTeeDubya (Feb 24, 2013)

What flies were you using?


----------



## Finn Maccumhail (Feb 16, 2009)

Size 8, white Boogle Popper. They ignored the wooly bugger.


----------



## Golden (Aug 1, 2006)

Way to go big D ...37 huh? ...flogging molly huh? ...flyfishing huh? slack'n work huh...sounds like FUN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!bass-turd!


----------



## Worm Drowner (Sep 9, 2010)

37 years old?!?! Ya damned Aggie, I have boots older than you! Happy belated! :cheers: Hope you can make it down to Christmas Bay this weekend.


----------



## Unbound (Jul 12, 2004)

Glad your Friday didn't turn out to be the worst day since yesterday. :shamrock:
Nice post.


----------

